
After domain squatting, here comes online identity squatting - markbao
http://www.loiclemeur.com/english/2008/06/after-domain-sq.html
======
iamdave
Is this really an issue of "identity" or an issue of "usernames"? Seeing
Robert Scoble whine and moan on Twitter about not getting his username
"scobleizer" on Plurk was just short of pathetic.

Here's the dichotomy I see: hoping to get your username first because it's
easily recognizable, and it's your favorite moniker versus hoping to get your
username first because you fear someone will use it to destroy your personal
reputation.

Obviously, the latter is more crucial, and to any self-respecting blogger with
connections to various social networks it shouldn't even be a problem. "I
couldn't get the username "iamdave" so I'll be using this one." Supposedly
that simple, and maybe I'm oversimplifying here.

But like I said, Scoble was, and please pardon my language but this is just
how frustrated he made me about it: a little bitch about the matter. And if
people act the way he did about it, the social-network world is going to
become one very sad, pathetic place to hang out in.

